# NEMO Amsterdam Open 2011



## joey (Feb 24, 2011)

Has anyone got some spare floor space for two of us? (Kirjava too)
From Friday night until Sunday night.

I haven't been to Holland for too long


----------



## Shortey (Feb 24, 2011)

I've registered, but I dunno if I have the money to go or not. If I go I also need some floor space... anyone?


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 24, 2011)

zomg the dutch are the first to see kir at an overseas comp <3 (hopefully)


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 25, 2011)

omg kir in overseas comp


----------



## ASH (Feb 25, 2011)

Muhaha,
I guess I now why your are visiting the continent, Thom! 
It's my turn, ok? 

Looking forward to meet you there (Joey of cause as, well).

PS: I have no idea till now where I will stay!


----------



## pjk (Feb 25, 2011)

I wish I could go to this...

Thom is going, haha, no surprise. Enjoy it.


----------



## RubikZz (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm going to NEMO, I'll see you there.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 25, 2011)

Me and my wife own a house in Zwaag, that's about 50 KM from Amsterdam. I've got a guest room there (sorry no TV) that you're welcome to stay in if you like?
I won't be taking part in the comp myself (I'm slow) but would like to tag along...hope that someone will be selling cubes there ;o)

Oh and transportation from my place to Amsterdam is easy, I've got a car and public transport is good too 

And most importantly; there's always beer in the fridge and we have plenty of green/ brown stuff that you can burn if you so desire


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 25, 2011)

Being slow is NO excuse!
I clocked a 1.35 minute average (while my home average was 50 seconds, LOL) but had a lot of fun at my first comp.

2nd comp I averaged my home average because the "first comp" nerves where out of the way.
So if you actually go there, do yourself a favor and compete.

And you'll be registered in the official list of the select (relative) few who can solve the cube!

I would love to come but can only be sure the actual weekend of the comp. 
I hope registration at the actual comp stays open...


----------



## Bapao (Feb 25, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Being slow is NO excuse!
> I clocked a 1.35 minute average (while my home average was 50 seconds, LOL) but had a lot of fun at my first comp.
> 
> 2nd comp I averaged my home average because the "first comp" nerves where out of the way.
> ...


 
You're right of course, but I'm chicken sh*t I guess  I'm going to practice and then we'll see  Wouldn't want to reget going there just to watch later down the road...


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 25, 2011)

ASH said:


> Muhaha,
> I guess I now why your are visiting the continent, Thom!
> It's my turn, ok?



Because I promised Erik I'd come meet him at a comp  The fact that it's Amsterdam is a pure coincidence 



pjk said:


> Thom is going, haha, no surprise. Enjoy it.


 
Am I that predictable? 


Ordered my passport today, should be here in two weeks.


----------



## ASH (Feb 25, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Because I promised Erik I'd come meet him at a comp  The fact that it's Amsterdam is a pure coincidence


 
Still my turn, ok?


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 25, 2011)

ASH said:


> Still my turn, ok?


 
For sure, it's like we're visiting mecca for drugs or something


----------



## ASH (Feb 25, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> For sure, it's like we're visiting mecca for drugs or something


 
And prostitutes!


----------



## Bapao (Feb 25, 2011)

It's not really as much of a mecca for prostitutes as it is for soft drugs.
Hard drugs can get you in prison here as fast as elsewhere.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'll be there

I live a 30 minute busride from the venue. So if someone needs a place to sleep and has an inflatable mattress, PM or mail me.

I have 2, maybe 3 spots open. I'll need to ask my parents.

Edit, just 1. That's what I get for still living with my parents. Maybe I can get her to allow a second one, but for now, just one.


----------



## FreakingMind (Feb 25, 2011)

I will be going to, it will be my first competition.
And is there by any chance someone who lives near Arnhem who's going with a car? So i wont have to pay alot of money for the train/bus and sit for hours in the train. Or a place i can stay so i wont have to travel saturday and sunday?


----------



## Rubenajax (Feb 27, 2011)

I will going to! It si my second competion and it it very close to my house, when I look outside my window is can see NEMO. So is is only 5 minutes biking


----------



## MrMoney (Mar 3, 2011)

I want to come! But how come there is not MBLD :-( ? Some of us want the ER to get br0ken. Pretty please with two rounds of BLD on the side?


----------



## Crazycubemom (Mar 3, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> I want to come! But how come there is not MBLD :-( ? Some of us want the ER to get br0ken. Pretty please with two rounds of BLD on the side?


 

I think about The Time schedule is tight  and no Dutch cuber good in Mbld  Sorry if I'm wrong.


@ Joey and Thom,

I'd like to offer you to stay in my house but my house is also far away from Amsterdam and our car is already overloaded with competition stuff.... Sorry


----------



## Crazycubemom (Mar 3, 2011)

Shortey said:


> I've registered, but I dunno if I have the money to go or not. If I go I also need some floor space... anyone?




If you still don't have place to stay.... you are welcome in MiCassa and for 1 person in the car is still ok between all competition stuff  just PM me.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 7, 2011)

Anyone wanna buy/trade an xcube4?


----------



## Bapao (Mar 7, 2011)

How much would you want for it?


----------



## guusrs (Mar 7, 2011)

Got a message from Ron,

FMC has been added to the schema, on saturday morning 10.20 AM
It's not on the website (yet) but i has been added to the registration form

Gus


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 7, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> How much would you want for it?


 
I paid £30 for it. Make an offer.

I'd happily trade for a Dayan4.

Looking forward to FMC


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 7, 2011)

!!!!!!!! FMC !!!!!!!!!

I was so sad it was not in the schedule. Now I definately want to go


----------



## TMOY (Mar 7, 2011)

guusrs said:


> FMC has been added to the schema, on saturday morning 10.20 AM
> It's not on the website (yet) but i has been added to the registration form
> 
> Gus


 
My train arrives in Amsterdam at 10.43 and it's the earliest one 
The competition beginning at 11.00 was perfectly fine for me, since being there at 10.20 makes things significantly more complicated I think I'll just skip the event, sorry...


----------



## joey (Mar 7, 2011)

You still will have like 20mins or so


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 7, 2011)

Because my sister decided to have her 18th birthday party on the 2nd my place is now officially UNAVAILABLE for people who need a place to sleep
sorry.


----------



## Ron (Mar 9, 2011)

> My train arrives in Amsterdam at 10.43 and it's the earliest one


I'll see what I can do. The problem is that we will have a lot of audience and FMC is not a spectacle for the audience. Therefore we will have the event that early.
It is a 10 minutes walk from the train station, heading left.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 9, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I paid £30 for it. Make an offer.
> 
> I'd happily trade for a Dayan4.
> 
> Looking forward to FMC



25 Euros? Is it in good nick? Not happy with it?


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 9, 2011)

25 euros seems a little low. It's brand new, not even assembled yet - comes with stickers.

I played with some other xcubes and I don't really like the feel of them - they don't really mix well with the method I use.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 9, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> 25 euros seems a little low. It's brand new, not even assembled yet - comes with stickers.
> 
> I played with some other xcubes and I don't really like the feel of them - they don't really mix well with the method I use.



Oh okay, if it's new then that's a different story. I'll see you at the comp anyway so we can come up with a deal then if you like?


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 9, 2011)

For sure. If we end up staying at your place I can probably give you a decent discount, too


----------



## Bapao (Mar 9, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> For sure. If we end up staying at your place I can probably give you a decent discount, too



Cool  Drop me a PM if you want to crash at my place btw, the offer still stands.


----------



## millerj (Mar 24, 2011)

If you haven’t been to an event yet and if you’re new to the forum as well there are not so many possibilities to crash a friends place. But are there other options that aren't too expensive if you'd want to stop by? What about renting an apartment? Has anyone done that yet?


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 24, 2011)

You'd be better (as in much cheaper...) off staying in a group room in a hostel.

FMC has now been added to the schedule on the competition site: 10.20 h on Saturday as was mentioned before.

Looking forward to my first FMC and 3x3x3 BLD.

Are there people travelling by ICI train from Brussels to Amsterdam on Friday, back on Sunday?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 24, 2011)

I registered myself and later decided I wanted to do 3BLD too, I already mailed Ron weeks ago, but I got no reaction. I'll try to enter myself when I get there (because you can register on location too)


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 24, 2011)

Must remember to bring my FMC cube.


----------



## irontwig (Mar 24, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Must remember to bring my FMC cube.


 
You have one too? I have one because I don't want insertion sticker gunk on my speed cube.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 24, 2011)

It's a 3 colour cube


----------



## gasmus (Mar 26, 2011)

Any chance anyone can spare a sleeping bag-sized floor space next weekend?

So far i've had no luck with accommodation Of course i'l chip in if its a hotel room

Thanks!


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 30, 2011)

Are there any people traveling from / via Belgium on Friday afternoon?
I’m leaving from Brussel Midi station in the ICI train of 14.18h

Travelling back on Sunday after the comp, I guess there will be more travelling cubers at that time.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 2, 2011)

kleurrijk


----------



## Hakan (Apr 2, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> kleurrijk


 
you learned this at 6 in the morning? :|


----------



## guusrs (Apr 2, 2011)

FMC Nemo Open (Amsterdam) 2 april 2011
scramble: R D2 F2 L2 R' U2 L' B' R' D' U2 L U2 L B2 U2 R' D B2

results: 


Spoiler



1. Jacco Krijnen (F2L:23 with LL:sune) & Sébastien Auroux (24 move edge frame with 6 move corner insertion): 30 moves
3. Mats Valk: 35 moves


my solve: DNF 
I found a nice start on the inverse scramble: D2 B2 U R2 D L but was unable to continue for sub30
(and I was too late too invert my backup solution!)

On my way home I took a look at the scramble again and found out I overlooked a nice continuation on my 6 move starter F' * L F2 R F' (11, pseudo 2x2x3)
resulting in a very easy next step: U2 B U B' U2 (16, F2L-1) and B2 L' B L B' F2 (22, 3 corners)
then at * insert F' L B L' F L B' L' , 3 moves cancel.
Inverting the whole thing: F2 B L' B' L B2 U2 B U' B' U2 F R' F2 B L' F' L B' L' F2 L' D' R2 U' B2 D2 (27)
Pity thing)-;


----------



## irontwig (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice scramble, my quickie attempt:



Spoiler



R U L' B2 D L' D L2 D' L2 F' R' D2 F L' F' R F L F' D2 R' D2 R F D2 F2 R F2 (29)

Pre-moves are F2 R F2:

R U L' B2 [2x2x3]
D L' D L2 D' L2 [F2L-1]
F' R' D2 R.D2 R' D2 R F D2 [Leaving three corners]
F2 R F2 [Undo psuedoness]

.=R' F L' F' R F L F'


----------



## guusrs (Apr 2, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Nice scramble, my quickie attempt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well done! you could have won this comp!


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 2, 2011)

Hakan said:


> you learned this at 6 in the morning? :|


 
my sleep was not tasty


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 3, 2011)

Cubenovice is a sad pony...

FMC fail at 38 moves DNF due to a notation error that I could not fix in time.
First 15 min or so was a complete black out, then needed a PLL skip to get to 38 which would still have been 5th place.

Not quite the way I had envisioned my first official FMC.

The after the workshops I had another look:
Since my inital 4 move 2x2x2 did not have a nice continuation I used it as premoves for the inverse scramble

premoves to make 2x2x2 on inverse scramble; U' R' B L'
then added an additional premove L2 during the solve

premoves: L2 U' R' B L'
F L F' L' D B L B' L D' L B' L' makes F2L and EO minus slot
D B' D B D leaves three corners after 23 moves

wrote the inverse as solution for the normal scramble and then stickered for insertion:
L . B' R U L2
D' B' D' B D'
L B L' D L' B L' B' D' L F L' F'
This was found in about 30 minutes 

At . insert L' F L B2 L' F' L B2 to cancel 3 moves

After the very first move I found an 8 mover with 3 cancellations: total 28 moves
I was too pissed to look for another insertion, maybe tomorrow...

solution:
F L B2 L' F' L B R U L2 D' B' D' B D'L B L' D L' B L' B' D' L F L' F'


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 3, 2011)

Mats Valk 

8.69, 8.71, 9.25, 9.65, 12.21 = 9.20 avg ER


----------



## Escher (Apr 3, 2011)

Breandan 4x4 avg (and broke his own single) NR: 43.31, (38.47), (47.43), 39.11, 44.53 = 42.32


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 3, 2011)

Wait, when did Breandan got good at 4x4?


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 3, 2011)

inb4 another UK cuber shock result


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 3, 2011)

Breandan's avg is 43.69 (first solve 48.31 not 43.31)


----------



## Erik (Apr 3, 2011)

Great comp, great place too. The science center is perfect, good to see cooperation with NEMO again after the European Champs of 2004. 2 minor things that kinda annoyed me were the lighting and the fact that there was no lunch break whatsoever.
Congrats to Mats for his crazy avg.

Also congrats to Breandan for :
- doing a 5 ball mills-mess
- suddenly being good at 4x4
- looking much better with his new hair style
- CRAZY RU H-perm skills
- general coolness

Did you know:
- In 2 rounds of 4x4 I had 18 out of 20 parities????? (no parity on the 10th solve, the other 9 were all double parity)
- The odds of this are practically none
- Scrambles of round 2 were easy easy, we failed (partially) on them
- They are CAT's ears?


----------



## Ron (Apr 4, 2011)

Glad you liked it. Thanks for the feedback. 



> lighting


When we first visited NEMO we decided to have the competition on the left hand side of the room. There is much more and indirect light on that side.
Unfortunately when we started building up on Friday we saw that the stage builders had built the audience seating on the wrong side of the room.



> no lunch break


The problem here is that everyone wants many events and that the time available was 10:30am until 16:30pm, because of opening hours of the venue.
We did 13 events / 18 rounds in 12 hours. We also organised 8 cube solving workshops of 45 minutes in the other room.
If you do only 1 or 2 events, then it is a long day. If you compete in all 13 events, like you did, then the day was packed.

Did you know:
- I had 2 PLL skips in the first round?
- and another one in the second round?
- still my results were really bad?
- I again made the mistake to lube my cube just before the event started? I overturned several times.
- I prefer pretty stiff cubes that cannot pop at all? It makes me feel much more confident.
- I improved my 4x4 average PB in the final?
- I am good at getting 2 bad solves in a round? Which kills your averages.
- participating at the competition was free, and all competitors received a prize? (thanks to Jumbo Nederland)
- the most popular prize was the 2x2x4?
- in the workshops we taught people how to solve a cube without learning algorithms?
- we used the Mumbai Taxi principle for this method? See http://www.speedcubing.com/workshop/ (sorry, only in Dutch)
- Ton and I developed this method? (of course partially stealing from other people's ideas)
- some speedcubers wanted to help with the workshops because the girls participating were so pretty?
- all 110 participants of the workshops could keep the cube they used?
- I have a secret lover and he was wearing a yellow shirt on Sunday?
- I empirically found out that many cubers have 3 brothers and sisters?
- Harry Weerheijm of Eurogotv.com recorded all footage of the 3 cameras? Soon I will have this on my harddisk. 
- we managed to get all competition stuff and the 2 puzzle displays with puzzles into my car? Hanneke is always right.
- working together with Wim Berkelmans of Vierkant voor Wiskunde (Square for Maths) is a huge pleasure?
- the transport guy managed to ruin 4 out of 5 cube tables by transporting the tables with the uncovered side on the floor and then shifting them all around?
- our master caller Annie enjoyed the competition and thought cubers were almost like normal people?
- NEMO had over 6,000 visitors on Sunday?
- next weekend German Open? It is a busy time but after that we have more time for preparations of WC 2011.

Big thank you to all people who helped with the competition and the workshops.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice competition and venue!

Excellent work by Ron, Ton, Hanneke and all others who are involved in one way or another.
Thx to the fast guys for allowing me to tag along for dinner, you know who you are.
Thx Joey for "forcing" me to try BLD comms, I really should start practicing this if I ever want to get serious about my wacky BLD idea.

Did you know:
- I still haven't learned how to speed cube? And probably never will...
- I invented a new way of multislotting during 3x3x3? Place a pair in a wrong slot, then move to another wrong slot, then place in the right slot.
- Lars offcourse noticed? ~"That pair has seen all of the cube"
- I horribly failed my first FMC with 38 move DNF? Then found a quick 28 HTM later.
- Guus is awesome? Thanks for taking the time to discuss some FMC stuff.
- I now know Guus was actually sitting only few seats away from me in the train to Amsterdam? But I wasn't sure at the time...
- I really enjoyed helping with the workshops? And actually learned some new stuff.
- I think the system of the workshop is quite nice? Once you understand the taxi you will never forget (compare that to teaching algs to beginners)
- There was one guy in the workshop who understood the corners and edges in a few seconds. Straight into commutators from there. Mathematician... 
- "Fast" in fast food restaurant means ~ 15 minutes nowadays?
- I missed my train on Sunday evening thanks to the efficient crew at Burger King?
- Lars has a much better train story?
- I forgot to eat at Nemo? Both days... So didn't even notice there was no scheduled lunch.
- The 2x2x4 is a nice puzzle? But I will never solve on a bus again, I felt miserable for two hours.
- The organisers really did a great Job?
- I did NOT go to the alcohol free Chocolateparty afterall? Ended up in the Julianapakhuis with beer and live music instead.
- I actually lost a pair of pants during the NEMO weekend? 
- you are one of few (if any...) people who've read this far?


----------



## gasmus (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry Rob, i got my rubik's revenge(>_>)
and actually the average could've been a bit faster, i started the last layer on the last solve @33/34 but had a huge lockup on the OLL parity, with no parity it wouldve been another sub 40 for sure. i dont really care though since i dont think i've ever even had a sub 46 average of 5 before (i dont suppose anyone has my 38 or 39 on video do they?)



Erik said:


> Also congrats to Breandan for :
> - doing a 5 ball mills-mess
> - suddenly being good at 4x4
> - looking much better with his new hair style
> ...


 
<3<3<3<3<3

Congrats to Erik for:
- Once again proving the almost impossible to still be possible
- Not murdering someone when he found out he was more likely to get 3 LL skips in a row(and same chance as 0/18 parities ofc)
- the fullstep 7.71!!! which didnt get nearly enough attention
- being the only person from outside the UK who can say b*tch propperly
- general Erikness(way better than coolness)

and congrats to Mats for the ER avg and 4x4 single!(and winning the competition of course)

DYK...

- couchsurfing.org is an awesome site?
- almost as awesome as Axel?
- except for the lighting, the competition was awesome too?
- 2 PLL skips and an oll skip in 5x5 means no skips in 3x3 yet again
- only practicing k4 before 4x4 finals makes you instantly much faster?
- Thom knows some crazy algs?(that are also sexy)
- and a crazy amount of algs?
- all of Fabi's cubes are amazing?
- even his xcube:O
- his girlfriend gives great shoulder massages, and is cute?:3
- Hakan looks like a hand grenade?
- i will miss everyone?
- there is plenty more to say but i walked around Amsterdam for 7 hours earlier(with my stuff) and have never been more tired?
- i dont expect to wake up until Thursday?
EDIT:
- i was almost right?


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 5, 2011)

Fun Fact:

Breandan has had at least one sub-10 solve in each of his last TWENTY-TWO averages, more than any other person.


----------



## MagicYio (Apr 5, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Very nice competition and venue!
> - I missed my train on Sunday evening thanks to the efficient crew at Burger King?


 
I didn't miss my train, but they were pretty good at being incredibly slow.


----------

